# Trouble dialling in a new Bean



## Biccers (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi all,

Wondering if someone could lend a hand! About 3 months ago I bought a Gaggia Classic Pro (2019) and a Eureka Mignon Specialita and have been making daily coffee with a variety of beans to a level that I've been really satisfied with as a beginner. However, I recently bought a new bean from Horsebox Coffee (a local company) and seem to be having trouble dialling it in. 
It's a lighter roast than I've been using for the past month and the trouble started when I got an extremely underextracted double shot (4oz in about 10s from around 18g) i then dialled much finer but afain was struggling, it was improved (3oz 17s, same mass) I noticed however that as the coffee cane out of the machine, rather than dripping and then picking up pace it immediately came out very quickly and stayed at the same pace (after a much longer wait for the start of the shot). I was wondering if this could be because I ground too fine, resulting in a buildup of pressure and then channeling? 
I've tried one more brew at a medium point between the two grind sizes and again the coffee was coming out very quickly and was under extracted. I don't want to waste all of my coffee so was wondering what I might do next to try and improve things.

Thanks!

Peter


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Post a picture of the beans and the grind.


----------

